# Service entrance question



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

You can't use a 30 amp breaker unless it is 10 AWG.

I would bet it is 14 AWG and you will need a 15 amp breaker.


----------



## rnr electric (Jan 29, 2010)

wattwizz said:


> Doing a service change on an early 1900 duplex in Long Beach Ca. Each unit has the original A-base meter with one 30 amp 120 fuse feeding each unit. No electrical upgrades are being done to the unit interiors. I was planning on installing a dual meter with single pole 30 amp mains refeeding the units using one phase from the 240 volt service entrance for each unit. Is this OK and what size service entrance conductors should I use? Thanks for any help.


 will they not make you upgrade service.. and repull feeds to unit?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Is that 30 amp feeder going to an remote 2 position fuse box ?


----------



## wattwizz (Aug 11, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

wattwizz said:


> Yes.


Minimum service size should be 100 amps. I have fed a 100 amp main 4 pos panel and out feed your 30 sp.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

Shockdoc said:


> Is that 30 amp feeder going to an remote 2 position fuse box ?


 What is the point of installing a new service? If the insurance co. is giving them heat about fuses, what about the fuses in each unit? Sounds like the owner is going to pull some of their own circuits, after you and the inspector came and went.


----------

